# Norditropin 26.4iu 8.8mg HGH



## mdizzle (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi all,

I am currently on budget, so am using hygetropin 100iu black top gh rather than pfizer genotropin pens

I have got cheap generic growth - Norditropin 26.4iu, I have looked on this forum and seen a similar post with the exact batch number and expiry so it was just mass production, doubt they have different batch/expiry anyhow.......I am aware that this growth isn't pharmaceutical clearly because of the presentation as well as the price and the brand usually doing cartridges/pens

I am running 5iu of black tops, got the cs sides and pumps on them for the first 2/3 weeks, they have subsided now but I will start taking the Nords at 5.2iu a day (1ml bacs into the vial of 26.4iu, use 20 units of it/20%). Will post up images and results after trying.

Anyone with input, please do let me know if the dose should be at 10iu, trying to get the same equivalence of hyges


----------



## mdizzle (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Those nords are fake mate, I'd stay away from them, God knows wots in them


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Stick with the black tops for now. Those Nordi's look very poor


----------

